# Visual Editor



## RaZ0oR (31. Mai 2008)

Hi,
ich benutze seit gestern den Visual Editor von Eclipse. Ich habe ihn mir wegen dem GridBagLayout geholt. Wo ich den VE noch nicht hattte, konnte ich meien Porgamme, problemlos als .jar exportieren. Jetzt wo ich den VE benutze, verlangt er von mir eine Mainclass die wohl nicht vorhanden ist. Wenn ich keien Maincalss habe, kann ich die .jar datei nicht exportieren. In eclipse kann ich mir die Progarmme als Java Bean (ka was das ist) anschauen. Weiß vielleciht jemandn wie ich eine Java Bean oder das Layout vom Programm (ist bis jetzt nu das Layout) so zurecht b ekomme, dass ich es als .jar datei machen kann.

Das Prog


```
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import java.awt.GridBagLayout;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import java.awt.GridBagConstraints;
import javax.swing.JTextField;
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.Dialog;

public class gfdd extends JFrame {

	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;

	private JPanel jContentPane = null;

	private JLabel jLabel1 = null;

	private JLabel jLabel2 = null;

	private JLabel jLabel3 = null;

	private JButton jButton = null;

	private JButton jButton1 = null;

	private JLabel jLabel4 = null;

	private JScrollPane jScrollPane = null;

	private JTextField jTextField = null;

	private JTextField jTextField1 = null;

	private JTextField jTextField2 = null;

	/**
	 * This is the default constructor
	 */
	public gfdd() {
		super();
		initialize();
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes this
	 * 
	 * @return void
	 */
	private void initialize() {
		this.setSize(374, 181);
		this.setContentPane(getJContentPane());
		this.setTitle("JFrame");
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes jContentPane
	 * 
	 * @return javax.swing.JPanel
	 */
	private JPanel getJContentPane() {
		if (jContentPane == null) {
			GridBagConstraints gridBagConstraints61 = new GridBagConstraints();
			gridBagConstraints61.fill = GridBagConstraints.VERTICAL;
			gridBagConstraints61.gridy = 3;
			gridBagConstraints61.weightx = 1.0;
			gridBagConstraints61.gridx = 1;
			GridBagConstraints gridBagConstraints51 = new GridBagConstraints();
			gridBagConstraints51.fill = GridBagConstraints.VERTICAL;
			gridBagConstraints51.gridy = 2;
			gridBagConstraints51.weightx = 1.0;
			gridBagConstraints51.gridx = 1;
			GridBagConstraints gridBagConstraints31 = new GridBagConstraints();
			gridBagConstraints31.fill = GridBagConstraints.BOTH;
			gridBagConstraints31.gridy = 1;
			gridBagConstraints31.weightx = 1.0;
			gridBagConstraints31.weighty = 1.0;
			gridBagConstraints31.gridheight = 8;
			gridBagConstraints31.gridx = 4;
			GridBagConstraints gridBagConstraints6 = new GridBagConstraints();
			gridBagConstraints6.gridx = 1;
			gridBagConstraints6.gridy = 7;
			GridBagConstraints gridBagConstraints5 = new GridBagConstraints();
			gridBagConstraints5.gridx = 1;
			gridBagConstraints5.gridy = 5;
			GridBagConstraints gridBagConstraints4 = new GridBagConstraints();
			gridBagConstraints4.gridx = 1;
			gridBagConstraints4.gridy = 1;
			jLabel3 = new JLabel();
			jLabel3.setText("JLabel");
			GridBagConstraints gridBagConstraints3 = new GridBagConstraints();
			gridBagConstraints3.gridx = 0;
			gridBagConstraints3.gridy = 3;
			jLabel2 = new JLabel();
			jLabel2.setText("JLabel");
			GridBagConstraints gridBagConstraints1 = new GridBagConstraints();
			gridBagConstraints1.gridx = 0;
			gridBagConstraints1.gridy = 2;
			jLabel1 = new JLabel();
			jLabel1.setText("JLabel");
			jContentPane = new JPanel();
			jContentPane.setLayout(new GridBagLayout());
			jContentPane.add(jLabel1, gridBagConstraints1);
			jContentPane.add(jLabel2, gridBagConstraints3);
			jContentPane.add(jLabel3, gridBagConstraints4);
			jContentPane.add(getJButton(), gridBagConstraints5);
			jContentPane.add(getJButton1(), gridBagConstraints6);
			jContentPane.add(getJScrollPane(), gridBagConstraints31);
			jContentPane.add(getJTextField(), gridBagConstraints51);
			jContentPane.add(getJTextField1(), gridBagConstraints61);
		}
		return jContentPane;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes jButton	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JButton	
	 */
	private JButton getJButton() {
		if (jButton == null) {
			jButton = new JButton();
		}
		return jButton;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes jButton1	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JButton	
	 */
	private JButton getJButton1() {
		if (jButton1 == null) {
			jButton1 = new JButton();
		}
		return jButton1;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes jScrollPane	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JScrollPane	
	 */
	private JScrollPane getJScrollPane() {
		if (jScrollPane == null) {
			jLabel.setText("JLabel");
			jScrollPane = new JScrollPane();
			jScrollPane.setViewportView(getJTextField2());
		}
		return jScrollPane;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes jTextField	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JTextField	
	 */
	private JTextField getJTextField() {
		if (jTextField == null) {
			jTextField = new JTextField();
		}
		return jTextField;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes jTextField1	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JTextField	
	 */
	private JTextField getJTextField1() {
		if (jTextField1 == null) {
			jTextField1 = new JTextField();
		}
		return jTextField1;
	}

	/**
	 * This method initializes jTextField2	
	 * 	
	 * @return javax.swing.JTextField	
	 */
	private JTextField getJTextField2() {
		if (jTextField2 == null) {
			jTextField2 = new JTextField();
		}
		return jTextField2;
	}

}  //  @jve:decl-index=0:visual-constraint="75,25"
```

Danke für jede hilfe


----------



## pc-world (7. Jun 2008)

Ich hatte den VE auch mal installiert, und dann kam bei mir auch immer, dass keine Main-Class vorhanden sei (obwohl eine da war...)!







Habe dann eclipse neu aufgesetzt...


----------



## pc-world (7. Jun 2008)

Ich habe gerade in http://www.eclipse.org/vep/WebContent/main.php gelesen, dass der Visual Editor nur mit Eclipse 3.2 richtig funktioniert (ich habe Eclipse 3.3).

Vielleicht liegt es bei dir auch daran.


----------

